# Grubs in garden



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Was prepping my garden this weekend to plant veggies. Found lots of grubs. Recall seeing a university stuff that a few in one square foot is ok but I dont want to waste all the time and money to have this eaten up. Whats best to apply without killing too much of the beneficial stuff? Raised bed that is a few years old. 75 sq ft.

Seeing some good stuff on Milky Spore. Good for quick kill or is this long term strategy only?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Beneficial nematodes is an option too. Are they june bug or japanese beetle larvae?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I dont know the difference but my guess is japanese beetles. Get swarmed by those in summer. Pic below.

Read about the nematodes but think they are only helpful later in year as they eat the eggs or something.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

CLT49er said:


> Read about the nematodes but think they are only helpful later in year as they eat the eggs or something.


pretty sure they get into adult grubs and kill them. I think both milky spores and nematodes are viable options depending on some factors.

here's a decent article discussing either option.

https://www.ecolandscaping.org/05/landscape-challenges/pest-management/controlling-grubs-milky-spore-disease-or-beneficial-nematodes/#:~:text=If%20the%20infestation%20is%20large,milky%20spore%20inoculation%20is%20spreading.&text=Nematodes%20may%20be%20the%20only%20natural%20option%20available%20to%20you.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I have used Milky Spore with success, but as you say, it's long term. You may or may not notice an improvement the first year after, but will notice in the future that the grubs/Japanese beetles disappear.

Nematodes are more a short term solution. The work by getting inside the grubs and eating them from the inside out.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Beneficial nematodes are 24/7/365 - NO WRONG TIME to use Beneficial Nematodes!

(You do want to apply them in cooler part of day, Ie , sunset as they thrive in cooler soil without exposure to uv light ...

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes

How To Apply, Compendium: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+apply+beneficial+nematodes+youtube&t=h_&ia=web

How To Apply, Very Good Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXPJJx_U4E0


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

440mag said:


> Beneficial nematodes are 24/7/365 - NO WRONG TIME to use Beneficial Nematodes!
> 
> (You do want to apply them in cooler part of day, Ie , sunset as they thrive in cooler soil without exposure to uv light ...
> 
> ...


Looks quite expensive. Don't you have to apply every year? Although it could be a good "starter" while Milky Spore is taking effect.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Deadlawn said:


> Looks quite expensive. Don't you have to apply every year? Although it could be a good "starter" while Milky Spore is taking effect.


I wouldn't say "expensive" as much as "certainly not as economical" as broadcast granules, etc. although, the nematodes are like a hydrogen bomb on ANYthing and EVERYTHING that munches on your plants' roots. I mean they literally search out, pierce and crawl into, lay eggs in grubs, etc which then explode when the eggs hatch with an entire new generation of search and destroy as the whole cycle repeats itself viciously (or, joyfully, from a yardener's perspective). Until the ground freezes solid OR there are no more underground pests to sustain the "nematode herd."

I cannot even imagine any pest infestation so bad that would require reliance upon beneficial nematodes annually, really. No, every year? Def not. (I can see where botanical gardens and arboretums, etc may budget for annual "nematode-herds" but, I've only had to rely on them several times over the course of a dozen years and two of those times were for wire worms, NOT grubs or anything "normal"

The more I think about it the beneficial nematodes are SO effective that the return on investment really does move them out of the expensive category into the worthwhile column. :thumbup:


----------

